

Show HN: Super simple social poll app - ryangilbert

I recently launched my first web app, polls.io. It's a super simple polling app that doesn't require sign-up. In my opinion, this is the most simple/social polling app out there.<p>There are certainly many similar apps out there, but I think this one stands out as it straight-forward and doesn't have any unnecessary "mess" getting in the way of the actual poll.<p>From idea to inception this took about a week. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. We'll be listening to feedback in the coming days/weeks in order to make the proper changes.<p>I'd love to hear your guys' thoughts and feedback!<p>Here's a little sample poll:<p>Pancakes or Waffles? http://polls.io/cdrbe
======
sunspeck
The radio buttons don't act properly... You can light up multiple buttons. The
whole two-click-to-vote thing is probably unnecessary. Otherwise, nice,
simple.

------
chrisacky
Pretty simple.

Are you trying to make a business out of this? Or is it just a project?

Clickable poll: <http://polls.io/ugoht>

Suggestions:

\- It's not clear that after you select an option, you then have to also click
"Vote" to apply your vote.

\- Often in Polls, I don't want to vote. To avoid selection bias, you should
allow people to view results without voting.

~~~
ryangilbert
Just a project for now. I have a few things that I may add in the future that
could turn it into something that might make money (maybe a daily featured
poll?)

I doubt I'd ever put ads on the polls though.

------
ryangilbert
I'm also looking into adding a stream page that will show all the recent polls
created on the site. This will allow for polls to get some extra exposure.

I'd probably have to make sure it was optional though as people might only
want to poll a private group of people and not have random people answering.

------
jonny_eh
UX suggestion: Allow users to click on the answer, the whole row, not just the
checkbox. See SurveyMonkey.

~~~
ryangilbert
Noted. Thanks!

------
bmelton
Looks quite nice. I like it.

For long questions, the polls don't wrap, and you end up with text on top of
other text.

<http://polls.io/ffc>

Browser is Chrome on OSX Lion.

~~~
ryangilbert
Thanks for the heads up. Working on fixing that up as well as less decimal
places right now.

Should be done soon.

